# Better to cancel and ignore a fake "therapy dog" request, or report it?



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I guess Ill find out because i reported it. First thing I knew after pax opened the door was someone sniffing my ear, which turned out to be a small terrier.

I told the woma she couldn't have a dog in my car, and she said ubers have to carry dogs. And i said no again, and then she said it wars a "therapy dog". So i asked what service its been trained to perform, and her answer was "to be a therapy dog". So i told her to remove the dog and she canceled.

Good news is i have the exchange on my dash cam.

But i wonder if i was just asking for trouble by reporting it? It was such a clearly bogus claim thay id guess she never would have reported me, and maybe ill buy myself a 48 hour suspension while uber investigates. Or... Maybe uber won't do anything without a complaint from her.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

There is no shuch thing as a license for either a service dog or a therapy dog.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> I guess Ill find out because i reported it. First thing I knew after pax opened the door was someone sniffing my ear, which turned out to be a small terrier.
> 
> I told the woma she couldn't have a dog in my car, and she said ubers have to carry dogs. And i said no again, and then she said it wars a "therapy dog". So i asked what service its been trained to perform, and her answer was "to be a therapy dog". So i told her to remove the dog and she canceled.
> 
> ...


Yes, you were asking for trouble. Uber doesn't give a crap whether you were in the right or not. If some screams service dog, they will permaban you. They don't want to see your dashcam video. Put bluntly, you, like every other driver out there, have zero value to Uber.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> There is no shuch thing as a license for either a service dog or a therapy dog.


There are registries and certificates that you may want to look into. Laws are ambiguous when it comes to what is a service animal, but refusal of a service animal in business and ridesharing is pretty clear.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Your link is just a bs conmercial service which has no standing with any goverment at all.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Alex Carlson said:


> SERVICE ANIMALS ARE NOT ALL TRAINED. Therapy dogs are a form of service animals for people with anxiety/social disorders. Not all service animals are marked these days. Licenses for service animals are also easy to obtain. You were more thinking of a professional service dog/animal for someone who is blind/disabled.
> 
> http://www.serviceanimalregistryofcalifornia.com/


"Therapy dogs" are NOT considered service animals AT ALL. And there is no such thing as a service dog license.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Alex Carlson said:


> SERVICE ANIMALS ARE NOT ALL TRAINED. Therapy dogs are a form of service animals for people with anxiety/social disorders. Not all service animals are marked these days. Licenses for service animals are also easy to obtain. You were more thinking of a professional service dog/animal for someone who is blind/disabled.
> 
> http://www.serviceanimalregistryofcalifornia.com/


I don't think you are up to date on the definition of service animal. A service animal MUST be trained, by definition, to be considered a service animal.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I guess Ill find out because i reported it. First thing I knew after pax opened the door was someone sniffing my ear, which turned out to be a small terrier.
> 
> I told the woma she couldn't have a dog in my car, and she said ubers have to carry dogs. And i said no again, and then she said it wars a "therapy dog". So i asked what service its been trained to perform, and her answer was "to be a therapy dog". So i told her to remove the dog and she canceled.
> 
> ...


I think you were smart to report it. That way if she complains they have a heads up that the dog wasn't a service dog and will be less likely to kneejerk with a suspension.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

You can check with the DOR in CA at least I cannot post that link for some reason and uber service animal policies, either way


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Alex Carlson said:


> You can check with the DOR in CA at least I cannot post that link for some reason and uber service animal policies, either way


Alex Carlson, "Service Dogs" are covered under the ADA act. All those websites offering to register and license your service dog are just straight up scams... I can sell you a License to be a doctor and register you if you'd like for the low cost of $10,000/yr.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Alex Carlson said:


> There are registries and certificates that you may want to look into. Laws are ambiguous when it comes to what is a service animal, but refusal of a service animal in business and ridesharing is pretty clear.


The law isn't ambiguous at all. A service animal has to be trained to perform a specific task or tasks. "Emotional therapy" isn't a task. At least not a task that dogs can be trained to perform.

Some people who have dogs try to bluff that the dog is a service animal when it is not. Last month a woman on an airplane was severely bitten in the face by a dog another passenger brought on to the plane. She had falsely claimed the dog was a service animal. I hope the feds change their minds and start registering service animals in order to stop the abuse.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

The thing is this country is a lover for animals. The chances you'll have a service animal is minimal (so stop the whining and take the ride). I've done about 7,000 rides and may have gotten only 3 rides with animals and non were service animals. I drive in Boston where pets are very popular.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Yes, you were asking for trouble. Uber doesn't give a crap whether you were in the right or not. If some screams service dog, they will permaban you. They don't want to see your dashcam video. Put bluntly, you, like every other driver out there, have zero value to Uber.


Thanks for an honest answer. My real question is whether uber will respond or not, if there is no complaint from the pax.

This happened early yesterday morning, and so far -- no response.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Alex Carlson said:


> You can check with the DOR in CA at least I cannot post that link for some reason and uber service animal policies, either way


You probably cannot post the link because it is deliberately misleading. The so called license isn't issued by any government (federal, state, or local). It is garbage like this that people are using to abuse the service animal designation. I cannot tell how disgusted it makes me to see people abuse this. A large number of people have a legitimate need for a service animal. People who try to piggy back on them are really low.

I am perfectly fine with taking a dog that is truly a service animal in my vehicle. I am not ok with taking Fido because some low life is trying to take advantage of the right a disabled person has to take a service animal in my vehicle by pretending their dog is a service animal.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I have given rides twice to people and their service animals. At least their claims were plausible. This woman was offensive, and as far as im concerned she wasn't nearly plausible.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Thanks for an honest answer. My real question is whether uber will respond or not, if there is no complaint from the pax.
> 
> This happened early yesterday morning, and so far -- no response.


I bet you don't hear anything. People can be fined for falsely claiming their dog is a service animal. Uber/Lyft should begin any discussion with a pax who complains about their dog not being taken with a statement that reminds the pax that they can be fined for a false claim and then ask them if they want to make the claim. That would take care of a lot of the problem.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I guess Ill find out because i reported it. First thing I knew after pax opened the door was someone sniffing my ear, which turned out to be a small terrier.
> 
> I told the woma she couldn't have a dog in my car, and she said ubers have to carry dogs. And i said no again, and then she said it wars a "therapy dog". So i asked what service its been trained to perform, and her answer was "to be a therapy dog". So i told her to remove the dog and she canceled.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you would not want to take a therapy dog.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I guess Ill find out because i reported it. First thing I knew after pax opened the door was someone sniffing my ear, which turned out to be a small terrier.
> 
> I told the woma she couldn't have a dog in my car, and she said ubers have to carry dogs. And i said no again, and then she said it wars a "therapy dog". So i asked what service its been trained to perform, and her answer was "to be a therapy dog". So i told her to remove the dog and she canceled.
> 
> ...


if the pooch is friendly just take it, thats my policy, most pooches love uber drivers as well!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't understand why you would not want to take a therapy dog.


Did you not read the thread? he doesn't want dogs in his car. The law stipulates he needs to take a service dog.

A therapy dog is a made-up nothing. My fish is a therapy fish. My stuffed animal is a therapy plus.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't understand why you would not want to take a therapy dog.


I love dogs. And I would probably take any dog that showed up. I just hate the idea of people trying to take advantage of a privilege granted to people with disabilities. It simply disgusts me. If I thought someone was trying to falsely claim a dog as a service animal I would refuse to take it on principle and tell them so. So my policy is to ask if the animal is a service animal. If they say no, I will take it. If they say yes then I will ask if the person has a disability that requires an animal to perform a tasks, if they answer yes then I will have ask what task or tasks the dog is trained to perform. If they cannot name a task I will refuse the animal a ride and say why. That I think it is wrong to falsely claim the dog as a service animal and I would have taken them otherwise.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> I guess Ill find out because i reported it. First thing I knew after pax opened the door was someone sniffing my ear, which turned out to be a small terrier.
> 
> I told the woma she couldn't have a dog in my car, and she said ubers have to carry dogs. And i said no again, and then she said it wars a "therapy dog". So i asked what service its been trained to perform, and her answer was "to be a therapy dog". So i told her to remove the dog and she canceled.
> 
> ...


UNION !


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Thanks for an honest answer. My real question is whether uber will respond or not, if there is no complaint from the pax.
> 
> This happened early yesterday morning, and so far -- no response.


Honestly, if a human reads your report, I give it a high chance that they will ban you. It is fortunate that all our reports are read by AI unless we keep replying until they are escalated.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

You folks need to be very careful with misinformation regarding "service dogs," because if you make one little mistake, some gullible driver may lose their livelihood.

*First, Service Animals --*

*There is NO SUCH THING as a legitimate service dog registry.* In fact, such certification/documentation is specifically prohibited by ADA because asking for proof, in itself, is considered discriminatory against disabled persons. 
There are online, for-profit companies who will provide all sorts of BS documentation, harnesses, banners, etc for "Service Animals." And MANY legitimate service dog owners buy that stuff to identify their animals and avoid incidents.
Service Animals can be dogs or miniature horses -- no other animal.
You may* NOT* ask for any proof that an animal is a legitimate service animal -- no such proof exists anyway.
You may *NOT* ask _anything_ about the person's disability.
You *MAY* ask whether the service animal is_ required_ because of "a disability," but don't go any farther than that.
You *MAY* ask (as OP did) what _service_ the animal is trained to perform. There are a very wide range of services these animals provide, including many that you would never imagine.
*"Therapy animals" and ESA's (Emotional Support Animals)*

Therapy and emotional support animals are NOT covered by ADA -- BUT...they are protected by some state and federal laws, and by many local jurisdiction codes, ordinances, etc. (For example, they can not be denied passage on aircraft under Federal transportation laws.)
Some state and local regulations give ESA's ALL of the privileges of a legitimate service animal under ADA.
Before you deny an ESA, *you'd better know your local law*.
As far as Uber is concerned, their policy is quite clear. If you have one clear-cut refusal to transport a service animal, you are permanently deactivated without any right of appeal. If you have several (I think two?) unsubstantiated complaints about service animals, you are permanently deactivated without any appeal.

The prudent Uber driver will accept any beast the rider claims to be a service animal.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

JimKE said:


> You folks need to be very careful with misinformation regarding "service dogs," because if you make one little mistake, some gullible driver may lose their livelihood.
> 
> *First, Service Animals --*
> 
> ...


Great post.

It sounds, and not to be trite, but like I can get some 150 lb dog that vomits and defecates on everything and bring it in somebody's car or business and make up whatever I want more or less because it's almost impossible to be _legally _called out for lying.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Great post.
> 
> It sounds, and not to be trite, but like I can get some 150 lb dog that vomits and defecates on everything and bring it in somebody's car or business and make up whatever I want more or less because it's almost impossible to be _legally _called out for lying.


corRECT!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Alex Carlson said:


> There are registries and certificates that you may want to look into. Laws are ambiguous when it comes to what is a service animal, but refusal of a service animal in business and ridesharing is pretty clear.


Those certificates are entirely bogus, and are a sure sign that the animal is not a service animal.



AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't understand why you would not want to take a therapy dog.


If it were a therapy dog, she would not have tried to pass it off as a service dog. She would have known better.


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> I guess Ill find out because i reported it. First thing I knew after pax opened the door was someone sniffing my ear, which turned out to be a small terrier.
> 
> I told the woma she couldn't have a dog in my car, and she said ubers have to carry dogs. And i said no again, and then she said it wars a "therapy dog". So i asked what service its been trained to perform, and her answer was "to be a therapy dog". So i told her to remove the dog and she canceled.
> 
> ...


Just be happy it wasn't a huge pit bull..I had a customer put the dog in the back seat then told me I will be right back because he forgot something in the house..lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I need a therapy stripper


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

We should be able to keep protection dogs in our car then. Grab a pitbull as soon as the pax open his/her mouth the dog growls. Nobody give an attitude then. Just sayin ..


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> We should be able to keep protection dogs in our car then. Grab a pitbull as soon as the pax open his/her mouth the dog growls. Nobody give an attitude then. Just sayin ..


Mine is named glock


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Those certificates are entirely bogus, and are a sure sign that the animal is not a service animal.


The certificates are bogus, but they do NOT necessarily mean the animal is not legit.

You will see a LOT of legitimate service dogs with all sorts of identifying collars, halters, vests, etc that their owners bought from BS companies like US Dog Registry et al.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

brianboru said:


> I love dogs. And I would probably take any dog that showed up. I just hate the idea of people trying to take advantage of a privilege granted to people with disabilities. It simply disgusts me. If I thought someone was trying to falsely claim a dog as a service animal I would refuse to take it on principle and tell them so. So my policy is to ask if the animal is a service animal. If they say no, I will take it. If they say yes then I will ask if the person has a disability that requires an animal to perform a tasks, if they answer yes then I will have ask what task or tasks the dog is trained to perform. If they cannot name a task I will refuse the animal a ride and say why. That I think it is wrong to falsely claim the dog as a service animal and I would have taken them otherwise.


I'll take dogs of all kinds:

Pet Dogs
Hunting Dogs
Talking Dogs
Therapy Dogs
Circus Dogs
Service Dogs
Fake Service Dogs

I won't ask what the animal does... even if you can ask that question I think that question would be annoying to a person who is disabled to have to answer all the time.



NHDriver said:


> We should be able to keep protection dogs in our car then. Grab a pitbull as soon as the pax open his/her mouth the dog growls. Nobody give an attitude then. Just sayin ..


I never read any rule about drivers bringing dogs along. I drive with my dog sometimes... but my dog is a lap dog... most pax don't even notice it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> We should be able to keep protection dogs in our car then. Grab a pitbull as soon as the pax open his/her mouth the dog growls. Nobody give an attitude then. Just sayin ..


Are we allowed to have our own service dog in the car? Have a nasty one and force all the pax to cancel and get the fee. I think we just figured out a new trick.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I never read any rule about drivers bringing dogs along. I drive with my dog sometimes... but my dog is a lap dog... most pax don't even notice it.


Hopefully not a blind driver lol


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

,


NHDriver said:


> We should be able to keep protection dogs in our car then. Grab a pitbull as soon as the pax open his/her mouth the dog growls. Nobody give an attitude then. Just sayin ..


I much rather drive dogs around than annoying pax


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I guess Ill find out because i reported it. First thing I knew after pax opened the door was someone sniffing my ear, which turned out to be a small terrier.
> 
> I told the woma she couldn't have a dog in my car, and she said ubers have to carry dogs. And i said no again, and then she said it wars a "therapy dog". So i asked what service its been trained to perform, and her answer was "to be a therapy dog". So i told her to remove the dog and she canceled.
> 
> ...


Therapy dogs are not service animals.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

The Kitterz is a therapy cat. I’m gonna start taking her with me whenever I drive.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I'll take dogs of all kinds:
> 
> Pet Dogs
> Hunting Dogs
> ...


I think you are making a good point. I'll take the fake service dogs and leave their masters. No sense in blaming the dog.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

JimKE said:


> You folks need to be very careful with misinformation regarding "service dogs," because if you make one little mistake, some gullible driver may lose their livelihood.
> 
> *First, Service Animals --*
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for providing this information. As someone with an Human Resources background,I see SO many gasp-worthy comments on this forum about drivers asking people about their disabilities & to "prove their disability," or various similar requests, and it's clear people don't realize that it is 100% illegal across the board, federally and state wise, to ask that and/or refuse service to anyone with a disability that has a service animal. many people seem to think disabilities are only physical, when many people have true psychological, emotional, and other kinds of disabilities that are not visible to the human eye.

It appears that people are picturing seeing eye dogs as the only type of "legitimate" service animal, when that couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

yojimboguy said:


> There is no shuch thing as a license for either a service dog or a therapy dog.


If a service dog can perform what the gov requires of service dog, then it's a service dog. Yes, there is no official certification for it, it's performance based. You can assume all dogs are "therapy dogs", it's a meaningless statement.



brianboru said:


> I think you are making a good point. I'll take the fake service dogs and leave their masters. No sense in blaming the dog.


Amen, I'll take a dog to a human, if given a choice, any day of the week. i've never had a problem with a pooch in my 15 years of driving cabs/Ubers/shuttles, etc. I had a couple of elderly ladies piss in my cab, but never a dog do that.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Julescase said:


> ...many people seem to think disabilities are only physical, when many people have true psychological, emotional, and other kinds of disabilities that are not visible to the human eye.


Just a few examples of *medical* services that legitimate service dogs provide, which would not be obvious to any driver:

Stroke dogs -- alert stroke patients to an impending neurological emergency
Seizure dogs -- alert seizure-prone patients of possible seizures
Diabetic emergency dogs -- alert patients to dangerous blood glucose levels
Any of the above could be a life-threatening emergency for the patient.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Just a few examples of *medical* services that legitimate service dogs provide, which would not be obvious to any driver:
> 
> Stroke dogs -- alert stroke patients to an impending neurological emergency
> Seizure dogs -- alert seizure-prone patients of possible seizures
> ...


No argument with these tasks. All three of these would be tasks the dog was trained to perform. I never advocated, nor did I notice anyone else advocate, having the dog perform the task to the driver's satisfaction. I don't believe the driver has the right to demand a demonstration. It would be enough for the pax to identify the task. As far as I call tell, identifying the task is the obligation of the pax when asked.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

No dogs getting in car, idgaf about a service rule.


----------



## Big Kahuna (Sep 26, 2017)

They do not have to provide proof to u, the dog does not need a vest or any kind of signs its a service or therapy animal

Uber will side with the pax if they report it, because ADA will **** them hard its on a federal level



Shakur said:


> No dogs getting in car, idgaf about a service rule.


Than have fun getting deactivated, uber drivers are required to adhere to service animals

ADA is brutal, uber faced lawsuits from them

"*Uber* drivers must accept *service animals* under *lawsuit* settlement. ... *Uber* drivers who refuse to transport passengers with *service animals* may soon be ousted from the platform, according to new policies the ride-hailing company is adopting as part of a *lawsuit* settlement with the National Federation of the Blind"


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Big Kahuna said:


> They do not have to provide proof to u, the dog does not need a vest or any kind of signs its a service or therapy animal
> 
> Uber will side with the pax if they report it, because ADA will &%[email protected]!* them hard its on a federal level
> 
> ...


Cancelled because I had to go home for emergency ir I was tired aka fk that dog.


----------



## Big Kahuna (Sep 26, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Cancelled because I had to go home for emergency ir I was tired aka fk that dog.


 that's fine and all but if the rider felt like you declined them based on the dog, you will get ****ed hard by uber
sometimes they give chances though, so be careful next time


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The chances are probably as slim as being audited on your measly taxes but still more probable. Up to you if you want to risk it. Family emergency aint gonna cut it especially if you go back online and taking pax within minutes of cancelling on the service dog.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The chances are probably as slim as being audited on your measly taxes but still more probable. Up to you if you want to risk it. Family emergency aint gonna cut it especially if you go back online and taking pax within minutes of cancelling on the service dog.


Go offline till next day


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Go offline till next day


So you'd rather give up an entire's day worth of income just because you don't want to take the service animal, and still risk deactivation?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I just don't understand why people get so worked up over dogs, service or otherwise.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I just don't understand why people get so worked up over dogs, service or otherwise.


Tough guys gonna tough. Or they lack the experience to have learned most dogs that people take places are clean and well behaved and don't shed everywhere, any more than long haired people do.


Kodyhead said:


> I need a therapy stripper


Aka: a comfort woman


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> So you'd rather give up an entire's day worth of income just because you don't want to take the service animal, and still risk deactivation?


it is personal not business


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Its personal Im doing me regardless, Im an independent contractor not an employee


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Its personal Im doing me regardless, Im an independent contractor not an employee


It ain't uber telling you to do this its the federal government and an independent contractor is not exempt from federal law.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Big Kahuna said:


> Uber will side with the pax if they report it, because ADA will &%[email protected]!* them hard its on a federal level




No, they won't. Uber has a stated policy, and so long as Uber follows that policy, Uber has covered its own ass. The federal government will come down on you, the independent contractor, the small business owner.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Its personal Im doing me regardless, Im an independent contractor not an employee


You're absolutely right. Uber has no right to tell you to accept any ride, much less why you can, or cannot, decline a ride.

You da man! Show Uber who's boss!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

It's Monday now and nothing from uber after the immediate confirmation that they received my report when i sent it. I'm tempted to think they'll just ignore it unless the pax complains.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> It's Monday now and nothing from uber after the immediate confirmation that they received my report when i sent it. I'm tempted to think they'll just ignore it unless the pax complains.


Or they just clicked resolved without you noticing lol


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Or they just clicked resolved without you noticing lol


Either is ok with me so long as I'm not deactivated. In a perfect world they would close her account for lying to a driver, but hey, it's Uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Either is ok with me so long as I'm not deactivated. In a perfect world they would close her account for lying to a driver, but hey, it's Uber.


I don't think they lie at all, they are very upfront in how they screw you over lol


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It ain't uber telling you to do this its the federal government and an independent contractor is not exempt from federal law.


The question isn't whether or not I know about that (those) law(s), but rather do I care?

Dogs = ride by cancel


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Shakur said:


> The question isn't whether or not I know about that (those) law(s), but rather do I care?
> 
> Dogs = ride by cancel


Of course, we all realize it's just super-easy to be brave and talk shit on an anonymous discussion board. Talk is cheap.

I look forward to your dashcam video showing you* actually rejecting* a service animal.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Of course, we all realize it's just super-easy to be brave and talk shit on an anonymous discussion board. Talk is cheap.
> 
> I look forward to your dashcam video showing you* actually rejecting* a service animal.


Dash cam for what? Conceal carry license on display


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Shakur said:


> Its personal Im doing me regardless, Im an independent contractor not an employee


Yet without Uber, you're not even an independent contractor. You're just a guy with a car, a drivers license and a worthless business license (assuming you even have one).


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Dash cam for what? Conceal carry license on display


Ah! Then don't worry about service animals. You'll be deactivated for carrying a gun.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Ah! Then don't worry about service animals. You'll be deactivated for carrying a gun.


Holster on leg and in glove compartment. Bigger artillery in trunk.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Of course, we all realize it's just super-easy to be brave and talk shit on an anonymous discussion board. Talk is cheap.
> 
> I look forward to your dashcam video showing you* actually rejecting* a service animal.


 a real man would shoot the therapy dog lol


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Report all malingerers and scofflaws. It's a $300 fine for the criminal misdemeanor of falsely representing a pet as a "service animal" in my city.

https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm

I have reported every malingerer, with no issues from Uber. Video evidence and dialing 911 for police to arrest the malingerer prevents virtually all false claims by the criminals. They run, in my experience, dragging those pets, screaming and yelping.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Holster on leg and in glove compartment. Bigger artillery in trunk.


LMAO. Billy Joe Badass, right here, in person, on the UP!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't understand why you would not want to take a therapy dog.


Probably for the same reason he wouldn't want to take any other dog 



Cary Grant said:


> I have reported every malingerer, with no issues from Uber. Video evidence and dialing 911 for police to arrest the malingerer prevents virtually all false claims by the criminals. They run, in my experience, dragging those pets, screaming and yelping.


Excellent idea. I've been suspended by Uber over false claims from pax that I refused service dogs, which were actually "emotional support / therapy" dogs. These scammers cost us money in lost wages, and they're the ones committing the crime - we should hand them over to the cops. Also, when the phone call comes from Uber demanding an explanation of why doggiekins was refused it would be very useful to be able to provide Uber with a police report number of the offense by the pax, as well as the video evidence.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> Report all malingerers and scofflaws. It's a $300 fine for the criminal misdemeanor of falsely representing a pet as a "service animal" in my city.
> 
> https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
> 
> I have reported every malingerer, with no issues from Uber. Video evidence and dialing 911 for police to arrest the malingerer prevents virtually all false claims by the criminals. They run, in my experience, dragging those pets, screaming and yelping.


Not that I disagree with you but you think it's an emergency and is the right time calling 911 for someone bringing their dog with them?


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Not that I disagree with you but you think it's an emergency and is the right time calling 911 for someone bringing their dog with them?


A misdemeanor is an arrestable offense. I file a complaint, they get handcuffed, and hauled down to the pokey to be booked.

Not that it matters, because just like when I trespass the bestial behaving pax that refuse to exit, once I start dialing, they RUN like Forrest Gump.

Remember, when someone gives you lip, smile, and ask "You know the camera adds 10 pounds, right?"


----------

